
11 weeks, 3607 subscribers, $555 revenue - cdiamand
http://oppsdaily.com/blog
======
Doches
I've been following this since launch, and the regular updates with
subscriber/revenue numbers are honestly one of the more interesting parts of
the service. It's weirdly meta, but watching you build a thing to help other
people build things really gives me this itch to...build something myself.

Basically, I'm saying you've invented the perfect pornography for
entrepreneurs. Keep it up!

~~~
cdiamand
Thanks Doches! Glad you're enjoying the journey! I am too.

People really seem to like seeing the numbers and I like to share them. It
keeps me accountable :)

I definitely recommend building something! If you're looking to solve a
problem in a certain field, drop me a line - cory@oppsdaily.com and maybe I
have something I can share!

